# Storage Issues since Flashing to 4.1.2



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

I initially rooted manually, without a tool. Just flashed to Smooth ROM, and Glazed but have lost the SD Card

Getting the following error: the database is not available please remount storage volume
when trying to run mantano

Getting the following error: No Storage, No external storage available when opening gallery.

Not able to download anything from Gmail and/or Dropbox. It says storage full or not available. Have 9 GB free

Apprecaite any help


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

What happens when you connect to a computer? Are you able to see any files? Can you reboot into recovery?


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> What happens when you connect to a computer? Are you able to see any files? Can you reboot into recovery?


I'm on a Macbook Pro, Android File Transfer opens, and I see the card. When I try to transfer a file from teh MBP to the N7, it gets to 16Kb and crashes. Tried different files, same result.

Can boot into recovery from the device and ADB.

Appreciate the help


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you pull the contents of your card via ADB? I would try that then try to reflash your ROM. Hopefully your recovery can see the files on the sdcard. If that all fails you should use fastboot return to stock then flash your ROM again.


----------



## pmgreen (Nov 3, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Can you pull the contents of your card via ADB?


Don't know how to pull the contents via ADB, do you know where I could find steps to do so?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://androidforums.com/evo-4g-all-things-root/187820-how-adb-commands.html

Note that USB Debugging is in Settings>Developer options on ICS and JB.


----------

